

Ask HN: Is Project Fi worth it? - wspeirs

Has anyone signed up for Google&#x27;s Project Fi and started using it? I&#x27;m currently on Straight Talk which is only $45 for unlimited call &amp; text, and 5GB of 4G. Project Fi is $20 then $10 per GB of data... a total of $70 (assuming I used my full 5GB). Also, the coverage map looks worse compared to AT&amp;T.<p>Just curious what people think of Project Fi... doesn&#x27;t seem worth it to me.
======
billconan
I received it last week, I like it so far.

the only low light is the phone, it is too huge. If I put it in my pocket, I
can't sit down. I joked with my friends that I can play ping pong with it.

my plan has 2g data, but based on my usage for this week, my bill for this
month will be under 30. I like the fact that they refund unused data. before I
was on verizon, needed to pay more than 60.

Android is not as polished as ios, I want to add. my previous phone was an
iphone 5, had been using it for 3 years. and before that I was an android
person. but the first day I switched back to android (fi), I noticed two bugs.

~~~
wspeirs
Can you only use the Nexus 6 with the plan? I've got a OnePlus

~~~
billconan
only nexus 6.

